# Just did my interview and medical



## VM (22 Feb 2008)

I realize I already have a personal story thread, but i figured I would start a new one with the new chapter of my recruiting process. 

I just did my interview and medical and some things went well and some not so well. The medical was great, my eyes were even better than I thought. Both medical people who helped me out were in great moods which really lightened the stress level for me. When I told one of them that I chewed tobacco he laughed and told me his father chewed as well and he used to always spit out the window but would sometimes forget the window was shut. That made me laugh pretty hard. Only issue with the medical was my separated shoulder which happened 3 months ago. He said it wasn't a big deal at all, and once I had a doctors note saying it was good to go Ottawa would surely sign off on it. In fact he said if it happened a year ago he wouldn't even have given me the forms but since it was only 3 months ago he kinda has to. So for anyone else out their who has separated their should don't worry, he told me ac ligament tears are no big deal to the CF, dislocated shoulders are a different story. 

The interview did not go as great as the medical. In fact, i didn't even have the interview. He told me that my second choice, Public Affairs Officer, was a no go because i didn't meet all the requirements. I need 2 years experience. It doesn't say that on the website nor did the recruiter tell me that (in fact that was the job the recruiter encouraged me to do). But that is OK, although I was excited about PAO, I understand not all information can be guaranteed as the CFRC's are very busy, and they do a wonderful job. That being said he encouraged me to reschedule my interview so that I could consider other choices if I wanted to, and at the very least know my first choice (Intelligence Officer) like the back of my hand. He said that since it was my only choice I would have to do really really well on the interview, and so (although disappointed i didn't get the interview today) I will take the time to really really prepare. Just so you wondering i didn't walk in blind, I did prepare theorily before today as well, (even made a whole nice layout of my answers to the preparation questions.)

So now I wait till mid march for another interview. I am going to reconsider other jobs as other choices. I have looked at logistics and signals and will seriously consider putting them down as choices. I want to be fully sure before I make another job choice, as well I'm sure the Canadian Forces want me to be fully sure of the choices I make. (That was a lot of "sures")

Also, congrats to dwalter on getting chosen for ROTP INT. I saw that in another thread.


----------



## One Rabid Panda (22 Feb 2008)

I had my eCFAT on Monday(passed),qualified for my one trade(NCM Reg. INF), and they could of seen as early as Tuesday(the next day..wow..) for my Medical/Interview but I'm still getting over a Sinus Cold(Blocked Ears)..

So I rescheduled to this upcoming Tuesday to play it safe(wanted to make sure my hearing was 100%). I can't described how psyched I am to continue this process.


Best of Luck in your next Interview!!! And I hope you find a trade that you will enjoy!!!

Godspeed.
Panda


----------



## siege (23 Feb 2008)

What city are you doing your process out of, cause when I did mine, my CFAT/medical/interview were all in the same day.  I can't imagine to have to wait more than one day, My nerves wouldnt be able to take the waiting haha, props to you guys who have a process longer than one day!


----------



## VM (23 Feb 2008)

Siege, sounds like you are the minority and not the majority, and thats awesome for you. Although im not too bummed out about the long process because the the new numbers for most officer jobs dont come in until the end of the fiscal year, which would be april. Since that is the case, i wouldn't get a job offer until April anyways, so its not taking any longer than i expected.....yet. Hopefully, once i find another choice, and have my interview in march, all goes smooth and i get an offer in April and leave sometime in the summer.


----------



## siege (23 Feb 2008)

I have already received job offers, although I am going NCM, but I want to graduate first so I feel really bad everytime I have to decline a job, so hopefully as soon as summer rolls around I will be on my way aswell


----------



## Trader 556 (12 Mar 2008)

Dislocated shoulders are a different story?

How so because that is holding me up right now, need to get a doctors opinion about mine.

Just from my understanding of the shoulder, a separated shoulder is a lot messier than a dislocation.  Either way, both suck big time.


----------



## VM (19 Mar 2008)

well I can really go off what the med staff told me and that was that AC separations of the shoulder are really no big deal to the CF (unless of course it was a re-accuring problem.) He told me that disclocated shoulders are much more prone to future problems, and are never quite the same, whereas, most of the time, AC separated shoulders heal back to 100% mobility and strength. (If you don't have full movement back then it will be a problem) I had to get a doctor to sign off on it as well, but that was because it only happend 3 months ago, he told me if it had been a year he wouldn't have gotten me to do anything and would have just signed off on it. 

My separated shoulder sucks big time, but only because of looks. I have almost an inch bump on my shoulder which looks disgusting. However, movement and strength are back to good after about 3 and half months.


----------



## bran (1 Jun 2008)

Just wanted to ask a question about the the process. I have my CFAT, Interview and Medical this Monday and was wondering if a shirt and tie is the best clothing to wear for it? Also I'm guessing clean shaven as well?


----------



## smithbrian86 (1 Jun 2008)

The safe bet is always business casual, though someone may know better then I. I don't recall anyone wearing a dress or shirt or tie at the CFAT or medical examination when I was taking part in it. This does not mean that because others didn't, you cannot.

Consider treating it like you would a job interview for a sought after, career oriented position.


----------



## VM (1 Jun 2008)

First off this thread is pretty old....

anyways, if your doing the medical, wear a suit. It doesn't hurt and it looks good....i don't understand why people would even consider not wearing a suit to the interview.


----------



## kabogadil (1 Jun 2008)

It's better to overdress than under.  You'll just feel stupid going there when all other applicants where all wearing suit. Trust me, I've been there.


----------



## Dee_Dee (4 Jun 2008)

I do agree about overdressing.  I wore dressy jeans, a dress shirt and a suit jacket, my hair was done and I looked fresh faced.  I seen some people come in shorts and t-shirts today...EVERYTHING gets recorded down I am sure so if you come in looking like you just climbed out of bed, you wont be taken seriously.  Plus if you show up just in time, talk nonsense in the waiting room with others, don't say sir or maam and act immature then you are making a bad first impression...and you only have one time to make a good first impression...just because it is job that is not typical like working at an office or car dealership doesn't mean that eyes and ears aren't watching and listening.  And even if they are not recording it down, who cares pretend they are anyways, plus you will feel better about yourself if you look the part.  Just my advise, I had my test, medical and interview today and I passed so I must of done something right.


----------



## RCDtpr (4 Jun 2008)

In regards to wearing a suit to the medical, when I had mine a few years ago I was told to wear PT style clothing for the exam.  That being said....after my medical exam I had my interview a half an hour later so I had to run to my car at which point I switched into a full suit for my interview.  Hope this helps.


----------



## lone bugler (4 Jun 2008)

I wore a suit to my interview, I mean lets just think of it logically, half of the people at the recruitment office wear there DEUs rather than CADPATs (especially the person interviewing you) so you won't feel out of place right? Second of all it is a job interview and in my point of view you can't really over dress for it, when you dress to impress it means your confident, you want the job and your professional and you show respect, can't really go wrong


----------



## VM (4 Jun 2008)

This topic of what to wear to an interview has been talked about 100 times. I remember a couple months back when i did mine i searched and found a ton of info. its pretty simple, look professional. Lets not turn this thread into another what to wear thread. In fact, the mods can pretty much lock this up, no more use for it.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jun 2008)

Ask and Ye shall recieve

Milnet.ca staff


(And yes, the clothing thing has been discussed to death already.)


----------

